# Need Help Sexing Azureus



## Beeguy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I recently purchased a supposed proven Azureus pair, but the front toepads on the female seem to be larger than the rear toepads and now I'm thinking that I just bought two males. I included some photos of my female so any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks male to me


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

My female azureus looks pretty much exactly the same, except the toe pads. I am thinking it's a female, as there have been stories of female tincs with large toe pads.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

It looks like a male. Ignoring the toe pads (which clearly look male), the posture in the second picture looks male.


----------



## Beeguy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I agree that it looks more like a male than a female. It is missing the chubbiness you'd find on a typical female, the toe pads in the front are larger than the rear, and it only is slightly larger than the confirmed male. I should have checked to make sure I had a male and a female before I picked them up from the breeder last night.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW! looks identical to my male. lol. yep! I would say male as well. It seriously looks like a clone of mine. awesome haha. expect some cute froglets one day lol


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

post a picture of the other one. I will try and get a picture of our breeding female for you too. She is much larger than our 2 males and almost looks obese once she is on track for breeding times. Heavier feeding and misting she seems to bulk up quickly.


----------



## Beeguy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

The male is the fine spotted one. There really isn't a notable size difference between the two.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

too hard to tell with those pictures. but the "male" does look bulkier from above view. have you heard/seen it call?


----------



## Beeguy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope, Although I have only had them in my possession for two days. The male does seem to be a little bit bulkier than the "female." A little more info on the pair, they are both around 3 years old, nabors line, and according to the breeder they recently layed a fertile clutch last wednesday. But how can they if it seems that I bought two males??? Can anyone 100% confirm that the "female" is a male, so that I could give a call to the individual who I purchased the pair from?


----------

